# my new Koi tank



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Im in the process of purchasing a 5 foot tank and I am going to be stocking it with small Koi as a growing on tank/winter tank until they are big enough to go in my pond (which isnt built yet but gives me time to build it:lol2

To put in the tank I was thinking maybe large pea shingle in the bottom, a black background to emphasise the colours of the fish and covering the top with water Hyacinths or likewise so the light will break through between them in places an beam to the bottom.

anyways, have you guys and girls got any ideas of how I can "theme" the tank?


----------



## elrond (Dec 18, 2007)

koi are very mucky fish , make sure you have a good filter and a well oxygenated tank(sp.)
wouldnt bother with gravel they will just keep disturbing it, routeing for food , and will most likely cloud ur water.

Aaron


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Pea shingle will prob be too small as the Koi will likely eat it and possibly choke. Go for larger pebbles or slate shingle instead.


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd use large pebbles and maybe slate to make some features. Perhaps some fake plants and incorporate a large air pump so that it has an effect with the ornaments in the tank. Black background would look good. Bit of drift wood maybe?


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

cheers for the input guys, its definately giving me food for thought.
I will be better geeting the substrate from a garden centre or builders merchant wouldnt I?


keep the ideas coming though : victory:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

alpharoyals said:


> Im in the process of purchasing a 5 foot tank and I am going to be stocking it with small Koi as a growing on tank/winter tank until they are big enough to go in my pond (which isnt built yet but gives me time to build it:lol2
> 
> To put in the tank I was thinking maybe large pea shingle in the bottom, a black background to emphasise the colours of the fish and covering the top with water Hyacinths or likewise so the light will break through between them in places an beam to the bottom.
> 
> anyways, have you guys and girls got any ideas of how I can "theme" the tank?


 
go with a traditional japanese theme, japanese water lily's and little oriental bridges and definately the larger pebbles as someoe already said.

Koi are beautiful fish and i had some in a tank a few years ago, sadly my neighbour benefited when they outgrew the tank, as i have children i wont put in a pond so he got to them for his pond....... for free lol
at least they went to a good home.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

alpharoyals said:


> I will be better geeting the substrate from a garden centre or builders merchant wouldnt I?


You would. I got a 25kg bag of sandstone cobbles from the garden centre for just €8 and free slate tiles from a roofing company. :2thumb:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

This is a nice thread. Strangely it feels quite relaxing. I love fishes. :2thumb:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Taxemic said:


> This is a nice thread. Strangely it feels quite relaxing. I love fishes.


We have lots of lovely threads in Fishkeeping - not much arguing in here either which makes for a nice change! :whistling2:


----------



## Tune (Jan 22, 2008)

I used to have a huge square tank for koi...
Until one of my sons rode into it on their pushbike as a kid, didnt damage the tank, just damaged the bike! But i then sold up due to a danger hazard of it happening again! Wish i hadnt sold up now, it was amazing to look at! We had it so it was like a cut through view of a river. All slate and large pebbles on the bottem, and some plants (Cant remember the name) & large pieces of bogwood ect


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Taxemic said:


> This is a nice thread. Strangely it feels quite relaxing. I love fishes. :2thumb:


It is quite nice :2thumb: 

exactly what fish keeping is all about.

Im still waiting for Esfa's input, probably a mass of cherry shrimp knowing him :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## blue1 (Nov 20, 2008)

if you want some fast growth heat the tank to 24c and feed high protein food 8 times a day.chances are they will grow 6-10 inch by spring.just make sure your filter can cope with it.alot of koi keepers buy cheap Japanese koi around £30 for a 5 inch fish,then after a few months of growing on the value can be up to £200.nice fish to put in your pond.i have 14koi up to 20inch.and grown a few this way.good luck


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

I just had a brain wave, how do you think moonlights will look beaming down as the fish silently swim past under the floating plants


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Right, new tank has landed, pictures to follow of my progress

There is an add in the classifieds of all my fish and smaller tank for sale
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/aquatics-classifieds/219251-tropical-fish-sale.html


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Post a pic? I'm looking at koi vats for the fish room currently. Think they look like good stingray tanks....

Fair bit lighter than glass tanks, and cheaper than acrylic.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

xyra said:


> Post a pic? I'm looking at koi vats for the fish room currently. Think they look like good stingray tanks....
> 
> Fair bit lighter than glass tanks, and cheaper than acrylic.


 
yeah koi vats work great for rays. Cut a hole in the side and bolt and seal a perspex window into it. Instant big tank with a small price tag. Just clad it, or similar to make it look better and done lol. Even better, get down you local plumbers merchants. They stock massive water tanks that cost hardly anything. I paid 80 quid each for 3 450 gallon containers. Big circular ones in black. free standing as well so nothing needed to hold them up. Plus they were easy to drill for plumbing as well. Used them to hold my fish when the fish room was being re-done the first time. Used a lot of mesh as well to seperate them up to stop fighting but still allows decent water flow.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

I started by putting black backing on the tank and I dont know if it was just me or the length but I couldnt get it straight and it looked awful!!!
So I bought some black tile paint and painted the back, It looks so much better.

Its now filled and pump is running, so now its a waiting game for the tank to cycle.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

"a mass of cherry shrimp"

:whistling2:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Looking good. :2thumb:

Why such a low water level though? The noise would drive me mad...:whistling2:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

it took ages to fill!!

I have a hose that screws on the tap and if I turned it up too much it popped off and covered the kitchen ceiling in water!


----------



## jon2thefish (May 5, 2007)

*what a waste of a fish tank!!!!!!*


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

jon2thefish said:


> *what a waste of a fish tank!!!!!!*


what are you, an expert? :lol2:

dont worry Jon it will end up a marine tank in the end :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking good. Update us with some pictures uncluding something living soon, will you?

I want a tank


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Looking good. Update us with some pictures uncluding something living soon, will you?
> 
> I want a tank


 
your wish is my command. This is the only good pic I got so far.
It was the wrong time of year to decide to stock the tank with Koi :whistling2:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Great looking wish, if i do get into fish keeping again, which i do intend to, I hope to get a large tank like this going myself, with tropical though :2thumb:


----------



## Johnny Boy (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't wish to put a dampener on your achievements so far but have you heard of the nitrogen cycle? You posted a picture of your tank filling up one week ago and now it has got a dozen or so fish in it. When you start feeding these little beauties they are going to start producing waste. This waste comes out as ammonia which is extremely toxic to fish. This will be attacked by bacteria in your filter (which take time to build up) that turn the ammonia into nitrite. The nitrite is then turned into nitrate which is less toxic to fish at manageable levels. 

I suggest that you invest in some test kits to monitor levels of ammmonia, nitrite and nitrate in your tank and get ready for some major water changes.

If the water in the tank has come a source where the nitrogen cycle is complete (from a toxicity point of view) please accept my apologies.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Johnny Boy said:


> I don't wish to put a dampener on your achievements so far but have you heard of the nitrogen cycle? You posted a picture of your tank filling up one week ago and now it has got a dozen or so fish in it. When you start feeding these little beauties they are going to start producing waste. This waste comes out as ammonia which is extremely toxic to fish. This will be attacked by bacteria in your filter (which take time to build up) that turn the ammonia into nitrite. The nitrite is then turned into nitrate which is less toxic to fish at manageable levels.
> 
> I suggest that you invest in some test kits to monitor levels of ammmonia, nitrite and nitrate in your tank and get ready for some major water changes.
> 
> If the water in the tank has come a source where the nitrogen cycle is complete (from a toxicity point of view) please accept my apologies.


I'm aware of the nitrogen cycle.
Got all the test kits mate, Im sure I could probably test the water for Rohypnol with al the kit I have. :lol2:


----------



## Johnny Boy (Nov 18, 2008)

Good to hear that, I hope they grow into the most colourful fish for you.

Sorry if my original post sounded a bit blunt. It wasn't meant as a critisism.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

alpharoyals said:


> your wish is my command. This is the only good pic I got so far.
> It was the wrong time of year to decide to stock the tank with Koi :whistling2:


Sorry, only just seen this. Looking good! They wont be that size for long


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Johnny Boy said:


> I don't wish to put a dampener on your achievements so far but have you heard of the nitrogen cycle? You posted a picture of your tank filling up one week ago and now it has got a dozen or so fish in it. When you start feeding these little beauties they are going to start producing waste. This waste comes out as ammonia which is extremely toxic to fish. This will be attacked by bacteria in your filter (which take time to build up) that turn the ammonia into nitrite. The nitrite is then turned into nitrate which is less toxic to fish at manageable levels.
> 
> I suggest that you invest in some test kits to monitor levels of ammmonia, nitrite and nitrate in your tank and get ready for some major water changes.
> 
> If the water in the tank has come a source where the nitrogen cycle is complete (from a toxicity point of view) please accept my apologies.


 
No need for the apologies mate. This is RFUK, you practically supposed to tear someones head off for a laugh. Not saying that's what you were doing, just saying that post needed more profanities .

But yeah, welcome to the fish section, also known as the Mike/Ash/Matt/Trillian section lol. We only get the one mod in here usually and he ain't very good at his job, so do what you feel like, it's essentially a free for all in here.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> But yeah, welcome to the fish section, also known as the Mike/Ash/Matt/Trillian section lol. We only get the one mod in here usually and he ain't very good at his job, so do what you feel like, it's essentially a free for all in here.


LOLOL. Its true. 

Thats is all.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Johnny Boy said:


> Sorry if my original post sounded a bit blunt. It wasn't meant as a critisism.


no offence taken : victory:



AshMashMash said:


> Sorry, only just seen this. Looking good! They wont be that size for long


Good :lol2:
the sooner they grow the sooner I will need to build my pond


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

alpharoyals said:


> Good :lol2:
> the sooner they grow the sooner I will need to build my pond


And we'll get to see pics of that too, I presume?


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> And we'll get to see pics of that too, I presume?


ofcourse!!! i seem to be the only one contributing to the section of the forum!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

alpharoyals said:


> ofcourse!!! i seem to be the only one contributing to the section of the forum!


Yeh, the rest of us just chat crap all day long :no1:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

I have finnaly got round to taking some pictures, i took 95 but only about a dozen were any good, here is a few.

Hikari:









Yamabuki Ogon: 









yellow comet, goldfish and a Sanke, oh and a reflection of me:









tank shot with a 5" airstone ring and a few plants to add some colour to the background.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking good alpharoyals! (I forget what your name is ). 12:83 ratio isn't half bad


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

chris


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

mike515 said:


> No need for the apologies mate. This is RFUK, you practically supposed to tear someones head off for a laugh. Not saying that's what you were doing, just saying that post needed more profanities .
> 
> But yeah, welcome to the fish section, also known as the Mike/Ash/Matt/Trillian section lol. We only get the one mod in here usually and he ain't very good at his job, so do what you feel like, it's essentially a free for all in here.


Hmmmm, to ALL of that Mike!


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Looking good alpharoyals! (I forget what your name is ). 12:83 ratio isn't half bad


Thanks matt : victory:

whats "12:83 ratio" when it out picking spuds???


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Esfa said:


> chris


Thats the one  We never did meet him did we?



alpharoyals said:


> whats "12:83 ratio" when it out picking spuds???


12 good photos : 83 bad ones...


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

welcome :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Thats the one  We never did meet him did we?


No! you and matt never told me you were going to maidenheads in basingstoke!



AshMashMash said:


> 12 good photos : 83 bad ones...


 
oh I see (maths was never my strong point lol)


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

alpharoyals said:


> No! you and matt never told me you were going to maidenheads in basingstoke!


I know, sorry! We forgettededed. 



alpharoyals said:


> oh I see (maths was never my strong point lol)


Haha


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

a few more snaps, as they won't bloody stay still!!!

I bought a few A grade koi from "New Foret Koi" and to say I am happy with them is a bit of an understatement :no1:

Green Tench









"Gold Matsuba"


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

I got a few small koi for sale in the classifieds section if anyone is intertested?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/aquatics-classifieds/252482-small-koi-basingstoke.html#post3341892


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Some more pics of my Koi.

Orange Ogon









Shiro Utsuri









Platinum Ogon









and probably the best Linear Mirror Ghost you will ever see :no1:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

The Platinum Ogon is pretty! :no1:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Esfa said:


> The Platinum Ogon is pretty! :no1:


Just what I was about to say, very very purty


----------

